# Really bad taste from Apollo James Jackson



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to like this kid. He obviously has learning difficulties, but thought he was harmless enough...

This comment was appalling though. I have just unsubscribed from his channel.

@ 22 seconds in


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

What did he say for us in work?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Grant said:


> What did he say for us in work?


He basically said that anybody who doesn't like his videos can jump in front of a train, then said "WBO matchmaker of the year" in a silly voice.

Pretty cuntish thing to do imo.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

shocking thing to say.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Wanker.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I've never liked him. Annoying voice, accent, tone of voice, long videos like this where he just waffles on and on and on. Who the fuck is he? Why should people care? 

Haven't watched the part where he made that train comment but it just confirms what I always thought. Prick.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I've said it before about him he's got a nasty streak. He blocked me off FB so i know he spies on these forums. 

His spar with Elie Seckbach was him trying his best to humiliate the guy and he spoke bad of fighters when i pretended to be Toby Jacobs the bi sexual teenage boxing sensation from a single parent background who asked Apollo to spar him naked in front on his mothers fireplace just like the Oliver Reed seen. Apollo accepted..

Nasty streak in him as i said and that's disgusting and i think will be the words that destroy him now. Powell was well liked..


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

He's a weirdo who should be ignored...


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

From what I remember, Dean Powell told him to get out of a press conference or something and AJJ has had a grudge ever since.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He was convinced that Powell was trying to set him up somehow. Long story short, Apollo was kicked out of a Warren presser a while ago and he started to run his mouth on Frank and Powell. A few days later Apollo gets a text from dean who says he has something 'of interest', but Apollo was convinced they would sneak drugs into his bag and frame him.

The lad is deluded. He had more than enough journalists take him up on his offer to spar 3 rounds, and he went into hiding for 6 months


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I've never heard of this guy but he is clearly a grade "A" fucking bellend. 

I'm sorry to anyone on here that watches or makes them but why is everyone so obsessed with these stupid youtube video bloggers? 

The type of person that spends time filming themselves in their bedroom for hours talking to a camera in the hope of building up some kind of internet fame is exactly the type of person I would go out of my way to avoid and not give any air time. 

This cunt probably loves that he has caused a stir and there is a thread about him on here, what a total waste of space, lets just stop giving these fucktards the air time they deserve.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

What amazes me is that anyone watches the videos to find out the shit he has said.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

lol'd at the awkward Joker quote.

True pleb.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

What a twat. He's always came across as a bit of a simpleton whenever iv'e watched him, which isn't much.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe now somebody will chin him good and proper, It should have been done ages ago.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I've only seen a couple of videos from him but he always seemed like a knob. This video is classless too, and I hope that the boxing community finds out about what he said and they start to ignore him. Better still, I hope someone takes offence to what he said and teaches him a lesson.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Retarded Asswipe


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@Mandanda ATG thread spin off :lol:

What gets me is he's actually won an amateur bout,who the fuck did he beat?! Im surprised he gets licensed as he's quite clearly a bit touched. What are the comments like on this vid? is he getting slated?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The lad is clearly not a full shilling as my dad would say. Anyone who puts suit on and makes a video welcoming the Royal Baby into the world is clearly a few sandwiches short of a picnic. That said though, comments like that are truly appalling and uncalled for. I've heard from the bloke himself when I've spoken to him over Skype that he had some bad experiences with Dean Powell but considering what's happened he should have kept quiet. If you haven't got anything positive to say about the dead then don't say anything at all. Basic manners.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> @*Mandanda* ATG thread spin off :lol:
> 
> What gets me is he's actually won an amateur bout,who the fuck did he beat?! Im surprised he gets licensed as he's quite clearly a bit touched. What are the comments like on this vid? is he getting slated?


It has 2 comments and one of them is from Jackson himself.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hes got previous with Powell. He put out a video before saying he would be delighted when Powell and Warren died. Say what you want about Apollo but he means everything he says and is as honest as they come. He's not capable of bullshitting.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

So we're supposed to respect him because he actually means it when he says he wants someone to die? 

I'm not sure about you but that puts me off him slightly, I'm not a fan of some of allegedly's business practises over the years but I don't want him to die because that would make me quite a sickening individual.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

We don't know what went on between Apollo and Powell. Maybe there is some legitimacy to what Apollo said. Powell probably wasn't the most mentally stable of individuals in the past year in fairness. I wouldn't judge Apollo as it seems like they did know each other personally and something happened which caused the needle.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

So you would take the version of events of what happened between them as told by the creepy, retarded looking video blogger over Dean Powell who was a well liked and respected man in the world of boxing? 

A guy who was a fighters manager, corner man, cut man and a match maker for FW Promotions? 

Or the spanner living at his mum and dads house making poorly filmed inaccurate video predictions on boxing? 

It's a question of judgement I suppose, I'm not sure that I trust yours Lirva.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

lirva1 said:


> We don't know what went on between Apollo and Powell. Maybe there is some legitimacy to what Apollo said. Powell probably wasn't the most mentally stable of individuals in the past year in fairness. I wouldn't judge Apollo as it seems like they did know each other personally and something happened which caused the needle.


Aye ok Apollo


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> So you would take the version of events of what happened between them as told by the creepy, retarded looking video blogger over Dean Powell who was a well liked and respected man in the world of boxing?
> 
> A guy who was a fighters manager, corner man, cut man and a match maker for FW Promotions?
> 
> ...


Apollo is harmless. Hard to say what happened but I wouldn't be surprised if he was treated with a bit of disrespect. i saw kugan and eddie hearn pretty much bullying him on one video, taking the piss out of him. he's a young lad who loves boxing and of course hes an easy target to be picked on a bit because as you say he doesn't look to be the sharpest. The truth usually is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

who is this cunt

edit just checked who he is

you lot have too much time on your hands to know what this cunt does and watch his videos, what the fuck lads


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It has 2 comments and one of them is from Jackson himself.


has his popularity/notoriety/whatever waned? i remember him getting to all the pressers and being talked about a fair bit. i didnt think a lot of his activity was healthy, he went to every single dinner on the Tyson tour :lol:


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> who is this cunt
> 
> edit just checked who he is
> 
> you lot have too much time on your hands to know what this cunt does and watch his videos, what the fuck lads


What does it matter if people choose to watch his videos, how does it equate to "having too much time on your hands", the same can be said for anyone who watches anything, whether those shitty podcasts every boxing fan puts out, or Ifilmlondon stuff everyone watches so your comment is pointless.

In regard to this guy, he is entitled too his opinion, having watched some of them in the past he has clearly had major issues with dean & FW, and unless you been personally connected then no one has a right to judge him. If he said it about FW, everyone would not have a issue so your nothing more than a hypocrite.

i don't agree or condone what he has said, but opening poster needs to grow up don't watch it if your offended.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I remember when he was digging out Ben doughty something rotten for weeks on end. He also had a run in with one of Ben's fighters who is now training in America. When me, Ben and his fighter showed up for the Prizefighter weigh in which Choi won and sat next to Apollo, he moved to the other side of the room :lol:


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> What does it matter if people choose to watch his videos, how does it equate to "having too much time on your hands", the same can be said for anyone who watches anything, whether those shitty podcasts every boxing fan puts out, or Ifilmlondon stuff everyone watches so your comment is pointless.
> 
> In regard to this guy, he is entitled too his opinion, having watched some of them in the past he has clearly had major issues with dean & FW, and unless you been personally connected then no one has a right to judge him. If he said it about FW, everyone would not have a issue so your nothing more than a hypocrite.
> 
> i don't agree or condone what he has said, but opening poster needs to grow up don't watch it if your offended.


your a cunt too


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> What does it matter if people choose to watch his videos, how does it equate to "having too much time on your hands", the same can be said for anyone who watches anything, whether those shitty podcasts every boxing fan puts out, or Ifilmlondon stuff everyone watches so your comment is pointless.
> 
> In regard to this guy, he is entitled too his opinion, having watched some of them in the past he has clearly had major issues with dean & FW, and unless you been personally connected then no one has a right to judge him. If he said it about FW, everyone would not have a issue so your nothing more than a hypocrite.
> 
> i don't agree or condone what he has said, but opening poster needs to grow up don't watch it if your offended.


Nobody's death should be mocked.

I wouldn't wish ill on anyone,he is clearly a knob.
I was unaware of who he was or Dwyer or anyone else who shoots videos talking boxing when they are effectively fans.
I find it strange people watch them but hey it's your time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeh I think he had allot of trouble with Powell in the past.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Nobody's death should be mocked.
> 
> I wouldn't wish ill on anyone,he is clearly a knob.
> I was unaware of who he was or Dwyer or anyone else who shoots videos talking boxing when they are effectively fans.
> I find it strange people watch them but hey it's your time.


Watching those videos is really no different to being on this forum mate.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't watch his videos, i have no interest in any Boxing fan who makes videos, i find them tedious, boring & pointless. I would not have even known of this video if a thread was not made, only video ive seen of his was the Fury sparring one, and a video he made on Powell & Frank ages back. Like i say i do not agree with what he said, but frankly i couldn't give two fucks what he or anyone says.

What is it with people who like Witch hunts, you do realise your making him money watching these videos, and you think hs the one with issues, least this guy has got in and sparred people in a ring, if you don't like his videos do not watch. 

You can't call anyone sad or wasting their time, when your sat on here posting shit and watching crap from IFL, or whatever shite you watch.

Get back on your soap box, shout cunt fuck twat at a guy on a forum who aint even reading it, if stuff like this bothers you i suggest you take a step back from the internet.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Watching those videos is really no different to being on this forum mate.


We are discussing our opinions and news.

Huge difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

One to watch said:


> We are discussing our opinions and news.
> 
> Huge difference.


the people watch those videos for opinions and news. really not much difference.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Never even heard of this guy, but looks and sounds like a cunt.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

I could be wrong, but im sure he had a fall out with Larry Olumbawanbu (sp) as he was annoying him ...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The more attention he gets the more of a retard he'll act. Just ignore him and he'll disappear just like every attention whore does.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why do people talk like he's relevant. He's a nobody, so let's not give a shit about his opinion and ignore him.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Why do people talk like he's relevant. He's a nobody, so let's not give a shit about his opinion and ignore him.


I reckon you should have a spar and fuck him up Laz.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> @Mandanda ATG thread spin off :lol:
> 
> What gets me is he's actually won an amateur bout,who the fuck did he beat?! Im surprised he gets licensed as he's quite clearly a bit touched. What are the comments like on this vid? is he getting slated?


:lol: Those were the days mate. Wonder where Toby is now..

:lol: I thought he won some white collar fight?.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Those were the days mate. Wonder where Toby is now..
> 
> :lol: I thought he won some white collar fight?.


That thread had trouble written all over it, :lol: It was the spirit of Toby and his bad influence that caused me to smack a security guard and spend the day in the cells. Luckily enough Ian John Lewis wasn't on duty.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> That thread had trouble written all over it, :lol: It was the spirit of Toby and his bad influence that caused me to smack a security guard and spend the day in the cells. Luckily enough Ian John Lewis wasn't on duty.


:rofl I was threatened with a lawsuit cos of that thread.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl I was threatened with a lawsuit cos of that thread.


I'm not surprised, :rofl Young Toby has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> I'm not surprised, :rofl Young Toby has a lot to answer for.


:rofl It was our ''Dougie Walton'' that sparked it on Facebook. The Cake man couldn't handle the banter..

:lol: Toby's dad left early. Another kid lost in Broken Britain. But Apollo was willing to spar naked with the young teen. Toby's mentor :rofl..

Love the fact IJL and you met in a cell and a cuppa :rofl. The power of internet boxing forums and us badboys! :lol:.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl It was our ''Dougie Walton'' that sparked it on Facebook. The Cake man couldn't handle the banter..
> 
> :lol: Toby's dad left early. Another kid lost in Broken Britain. But Apollo was willing to spar naked with the young teen. Toby's mentor :rofl..
> 
> Love the fact IJL and you met in a cell and a cuppa :rofl. The power of internet boxing forums and us badboys! :lol:.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

You met Ian John Lewis in the cells?!! Wtf?!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Go on Bill do tell! :happy. Legendary period in ESB history..


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Go on Bill you know you want to :happy

I actually read those posts twice and then just went "what?!" !


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol: Ian John Lewis is a screw at Medway police station, formally of Chatham, the first time I knew that was when I woke up with an almighty hangover on the floor of a police cell, apparently I was drunk the night before and kicked off, I wasn't too happy and started banging on the door, demanding a cup of tea, I've always been a boxing fan, so you can imagine the shock, when IJL unlocked the door and came walking in with my cup of tea, ''alwight'' he went, I thought it was a fucking wind up and Jeremy Beadle was going to jump out, but no he actually works there, I was still half-cut and wasn't in the best of moods and told him he makes shit cup of tea and that I want some sugar, which I never got, in my arrests after you could tell he didn't like me very much.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Here he is in uniform.

Edit......I have never used the Chatham pocket.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

They probably spat in your tea.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> They probably spat in your tea.


Yep. Wouldn't be surprised if one of the Pervy wankers dipped their nob in it, the police are like that.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> Yep. Wouldn't be surprised if one of the Pervy wankers dipped their nob in it, the police are like that.


I'm surprised they didn't charge you for it mate, all the coppers care about is making money. I was fined £40 when I was 12 for flicking the V's at a bus driver. Fuckers pulled up on the pavement in an unmarked car, put me in the back and took me home to my mum. They explained that I had been "disturbing the peace with inappropriate hand gestures towards members of the public." Being a young lad who'd never been in trouble before I was traumatised and was expecting to get an almighty bollocking off my parents. They actually just couldn't believe it, they paid the fine but didn't discipline or shout at me at all. Me dad actually said he wanted to chin the copper for being such a cheeky bastard and demanding money for something so stupid.

IJL just went even further down in my estimation, not only is he a shite ref who ruins fights with farcical stoppages but he's also a screw who makes a shit cup of tea.


----------



## TheStanMan (Jun 5, 2013)

Seems like a gorm


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems like somebody who? Is allot more intelligent and manipulative than he appears.

I am a extremely good reader of people.

He is of no real harm, just not as stupid as people think.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

That must have been surreal, Ian John Lewis is the UK Boxing Rick Ross! 

He's obviously got too used to jumping in and stopping fights between inmates and forgot where he was during the Enzo/Ovil fight, jumped in fast before they could settle their dispute to be the daddy and saved a sure fire riot!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> That must have been surreal, Ian John Lewis is the UK Boxing Rick Ross!
> 
> He's obviously got too used to jumping in and stopping fights between inmates and forgot where he was during the Enzo/Ovil fight, jumped in fast before they could settle their dispute to be the daddy and saved a sure fire riot!


:lol:


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I've said it before about him he's got a nasty streak. He blocked me off FB so i know he spies on these forums.
> 
> His spar with Elie Seckbach was him trying his best to humiliate the guy and he spoke bad of fighters when i pretended to be Toby Jacobs the bi sexual teenage boxing sensation from a single parent background who asked Apollo to spar him naked in front on his mothers fireplace just like the Oliver Reed seen. Apollo accepted..
> 
> Nasty streak in him as i said and that's disgusting and i think will be the words that destroy him now. Powell was well liked..


Reverse paedo baiting was the greatest thread I created on ESB. Toby was a wee star, bless him. Who was that white collar boxer fella you tried to make nonce you up too?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearny Bob: "Do you have to make that noise?"
Yes Hearny Bob. A fighter should breath out when punches. Otherwise you will get tired and "forget" breathing.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wiirdo


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Wiirdo


Alright son.

How many GCSES did you get and what A-levels did you take? Bit random I know.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Alright son.
> 
> How many GCSES did you get and what A-levels did you take? Bit random I know.


I'm Scottish mate. Different system. I did 8 standard grades, failed 1 then did 5 highers - English, Music, Maths, Modern Studies and Physics, getting AABBB


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm Scottish mate. Different system. I did 8 standard grades, failed 1 then did 5 highers - English, Music, Maths, Modern Studies and Physics, getting AABBB


Oh, I didn't know the system was different up there. What you doing at uni, how is it?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Oh, I didn't know the system was different up there. What you doing at uni, how is it?


Urban Planning and Property Development. It's quite good. I enjoy most of my classes, but I need to do economics with it and it's the most boring thing ever.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Urban Planning and Property Development. It's quite good. I enjoy most of my classes, but I need to do economics with it and it's the most boring thing ever.


im 2nd year BSc Financial Economics, need any help on Econ just message me and I'll try and decipher it for you


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> im 2nd year BSc Financial Economics, need any help on Econ just message me and I'll try and decipher it for you


Cheers mate. We're doing microeconomics just now then macro next semester. I hate it.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Cheers mate. We're doing microeconomics just now then macro next semester. I hate it.


haha i love economics, well i did at a-level, statistics, econometrics and much bigger essays on exponentially more boring topics can drain the fun out of it, but if i can help im more than happy to do so. If you break it down it's really common sense wrapped up in layers of shit you dont need


----------



## Catman (Jun 16, 2013)

hmm. Interesting read. One stumbled over this young fellows VT's uploaded onto the yootoob or whatever the commoners call it... young man was inferring that fighting men like David Haye and Ricky Burns were 'cowards' for having deep cuts on their heads, clean breaks in their jaw and so on and so forth. It shocked me somewhat as the young man is partial to a spar himself. Would Apollo have wanted to continue sparring with that big travelling fellow if he had got a clean break on the jaw or a nasty cut on the head? Or both at once as Furys fists are so big?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I think it's clear that this Apollo boy is autistic and isn't quite the full ticket. I derided him earlier because whatever your beef is with someone you don't release a video mocking their death after they've committed suicide which is really a tragic thing to do whether it's Dean Powell or a guy that just wasn't happy in life and not well known to the public. He's clearly not of sound mind and was seriously talking about winning a gold medal and sparring David Haye when he looks about 10 stone! Actually feel sorry for him slightly and hope he doesn't open himself up to further ridicule by posting more nonsense on the internet.

@*Chacal* whatever they teach you about property development at university won't be how it operates in the real world, I've done it since I was 16 and not in anyway can the methods and strategies to be a success be taught from a text book or a lecturer. Anyone lecturing on Property Development must be a failure in the actual property world not worth their salt because the money in one meager property deal would pay a lecturers salary for a year or two. If you want any work experience or advice PM me. Urban Planning on the other hand could be invaluable as the systems have changed that much a planning expert that knows their shit and the workings of the various departments and has contacts could be like gold dust to a developer of any calibre and you could charge massive consultancy fees to see through a project successfully if you know how to play the game.

Not blowing my own trumpet but I've worked for housing associations, property auctioneers, land buyers, surveyors and architects and dealt with every planning department for the boroughs of London and beyond extensively, and if you want a contact or some advice in how to move forward just hit me up and I'll do all I can even if it's just a few pointers and some numbers for people that would give you a bit of advice or work experience. Good business to be in, bricks and mortar are sound in the right areas and when you've got cash in the bank to invest gaining 0.3% interest from the cheating banks and you can get a 5-7% return for it in property it speaks for itself.

Good luck with your studies pal.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I think it's clear that this Apollo boy is autistic and isn't quite the full ticket. I derided him earlier because whatever your beef is with someone you don't release a video mocking their death after they've committed suicide which is really a tragic thing to do whether it's Dean Powell or a guy that just wasn't happy in life and not well known to the public. He's clearly not of sound mind and was seriously talking about winning a gold medal and sparring David Haye when he looks about 10 stone! Actually feel sorry for him slightly and hope he doesn't open himself up to further ridicule by posting more nonsense on the internet.
> 
> @*Chacal* whatever they teach you about property development at university won't be how it operates in the real world, I've done it since I was 16 and not in anyway can the methods and strategies to be a success be taught from a text book or a lecturer. Anyone lecturing on Property Development must be a failure in the actual property world not worth their salt because the money in one meager property deal would pay a lecturers salary for a year or two. If you want any work experience or advice PM me. Urban Planning on the other hand could be invaluable as the systems have changed that much a planning expert that knows their shit and the workings of the various departments and has contacts could be like gold dust to a developer of any calibre and you could charge massive consultancy fees to see through a project successfully if you know how to play the game.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. The course teaches a few things such as construction technology, building design, urban planning, property development etc. The course has a really high employment rate and is accredited by two bodies - charted surveyors and town planning institute. Can I ask how you got into the business?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll send you a PM mate.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Watch from 10 mins


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

I was subscribed till recently. He had videos sparring Kelly Pavlik and Brandon Rios which were fun watches. More recently Fury.

However his channel spammed my feed with guff. About 10 vids a week with him rambling on about any topic for ages which had a view count of one man and his dog.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> I was subscribed till recently. He had videos sparring Kelly Pavlik and Brandon Rios which were fun watches. More recently Fury.
> 
> However his channel spammed my feed with guff. About 10 vids a week with him rambling on about any topic for ages which had a view count of one man and his dog.


Yeah I have seen his 30 minute videos where he is just talking absolute shite. Would rather watch Zelenoff's videos tbh. Although he does come out with the odd decent video where he spars a well known boxer.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Where is he now?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Where is he now?


Jumped in front of a train?


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

rip


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Seriously ?? 

Rip


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

is this for real?


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

No - I imagine it's a joke based on Apollo once making light of Dean Powell's suicide.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Death's cold, bony hand sits upon all of our shoulders..


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

ant-man said:


> Death's cold, bony hand sits upon all of our shoulders..


Well that's cheered me up, thanks for that.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill said:


> Well that's cheered me up, thanks for that.


Time's running out. The bald headed eternal footman's tugging at all of our shirt tails..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

ant-man said:


> Time's running out. The bald headed eternal footman's tugging at all of our shirt tails..


Someone in the facebook boxing group I'm part of says they live in the same area as him and he saw him begging for change outside a job centre. Says he's being serious.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

PaulieMc said:


> Someone in the facebook boxing group I'm part of says they live in the same area as him and he saw him begging for change outside a job centre. Says he's being serious.


why the fuck would you beg for change outside the job centre?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> why the fuck would you beg for change outside the job centre?


Fuck knows. I hope the guy is joking (he says he isn't though). Apollo was for real batshit crazy but I always thought he was harmless enough. Would be sad if something really bad has genuinely happened to him.


----------

